# New Zeon Zoysia Sod



## Atlanta_Zeon (Sep 15, 2019)

I installed 1,500 SF of Zeon Zoysia sod over Labor Day Weekend.







When should I give it it's first mow? What type of mower should I be using given the slope of the yard? Should I apply a fertilizer based on how new it is and the time of the year?

I've been watering every morning for about an hour total. I split the yard into two zones that run for 30 minute intervals from 4:30am - 6:30am.


----------



## SC Grass Loon (Jun 7, 2019)

My advice would be to start a proactive fungicide treatment. You will likely need this given the water needs of new sod and temps should be dropping in the next few weeks. I think you can use any type of mower on that slope. Reel is best of course but there are plenty of nice zoysia lawns cut with rotary. You will want to sharpen the blade regularly. I will defer to others on the fertilizer.


----------



## Atlanta_Zeon (Sep 15, 2019)

SC Grass Loon said:


> My advice would be to start a proactive fungicide treatment. You will likely need this given the water needs of new sod and temps should be dropping in the next few weeks. I think you can use any type of mower on that slope. Reel is best of course but there are plenty of nice zoysia lawns cut with rotary. You will want to sharpen the blade regularly. I will defer to others on the fertilizer.


Thank you. I am very new to lawn care. What type of fungicide treatment do you recommend?


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

First question is what does the soil test say? regarding the fertilizer. Otherwise, not a lot of N is needed on Zoysia. Less is more. Unpredictable compositions without a definitive release rate and intensity of response per unit of nutrient are less desirable.

Zeon is a grass that needs to be level. No high spots or depressions. Flat is good for Zeon. Plan on topdressing with sand next year to get the grass as level as possible. That is not a particularly severe grade, any mower will work. Ideal HOC is between 1/2-3/4".

As for fungicides, I suggest a preventative application of Azoxystrobin. That covers most diseases of concern on Zoysia.


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

How many pallets?

Mow when you can pull and the pieces don't come up. Shaded areas will take longer. I'd skip any N apps, maybe just 0-x-x

The spring green up may be slow given the install this late.


----------



## Atlanta_Zeon (Sep 15, 2019)

Greendoc said:


> First question is what does the soil test say? regarding the fertilizer. Otherwise, not a lot of N is needed on Zoysia. Less is more. Unpredictable compositions without a definitive release rate and intensity of response per unit of nutrient are less desirable.
> 
> Zeon is a grass that needs to be level. No high spots or depressions. Flat is good for Zeon. Plan on topdressing with sand next year to get the grass as level as possible. That is not a particularly severe grade, any mower will work. Ideal HOC is between 1/2-3/4".
> 
> As for fungicides, I suggest a preventative application of Azoxystrobin. That covers most diseases of concern on Zoysia.


I'm still waiting on the soil test results. I jumped the gun a little bit when I put the sod down 3 weeks ago.

I plan on top dressing / leveling in the spring. Do I need to scalp before leveling?

Thank you for the fungicide recommendation. I plan on doing that this weekend.


----------



## Atlanta_Zeon (Sep 15, 2019)

jayhawk said:


> How many pallets?
> 
> Mow when you can pull and the pieces don't come up. Shaded areas will take longer. I'd skip any N apps, maybe just 0-x-x
> 
> The spring green up may be slow given the install this late.


3 pallets.

The sod is rooted, but I think they are still shallow.


----------



## creinle11 (Mar 25, 2019)

I installed zenith zoysia in Raleigh back in July. It was around 2 weeks for me before it was rooted enough to mow. I did put down a starter fertilizer when I laid the sod. The rooting and establishment may be a touch slower this time of year with shorter days, but you should wait to mow until the corner of the sod rolls are tacked down and cant be pulled up easily. Just make sure to let the lawn dry for a day or so before mowing it. I'm using a regular toro 21inch rotary mower, and the lawn looks good in my opinion, but I have sharpened the blades to try to give the best cut I can. First cut was taller around 2.5-3inches but I have brought it down to just below 2 inches with the rotary. I'm going to try to level as well next spring and then take on down towards the 1 inch mark.


----------



## lawn789 (Jun 16, 2019)

Greendoc said:


> First question is what does the soil test say? regarding the fertilizer. Otherwise, not a lot of N is needed on Zoysia. Less is more. Unpredictable compositions without a definitive release rate and intensity of response per unit of nutrient are less desirable.
> 
> Zeon is a grass that needs to be level. No high spots or depressions. Flat is good for Zeon. Plan on topdressing with sand next year to get the grass as level as possible. That is not a particularly severe grade, any mower will work. Ideal HOC is between 1/2-3/4".
> 
> As for fungicides, I suggest a preventative application of Azoxystrobin. That covers most diseases of concern on Zoysia.


Just to make sure, its ok to use the Azoxystrobin on new sod?


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

It is ok to use Azoxystrobin on new sod


----------



## Robertw17 (May 7, 2020)

I am in DFW and laid zeon about 2 months ago and it has come in pretty good. I would definitely put down a fungicide. I used Scott's disease ex. Also I never did a soil test I just threw down some compost and tilled it in prior to laying the sod. I first mowed after about 5-6 weeks and brought the HOC Down slowly to 1 1/4 inch. Everyone says stay below 1 inch but it seems to be doing fine at that height for now. I put down some miracle grow around week 7-8. So far so good. Also dog pee will leave yellow spots in it so just watch for that o started giving my dog Stay green bites to help with that.


----------



## lawn789 (Jun 16, 2019)

Ok thank you. I'll get some Azoxystrobin.

Your lawn looks great!! I think they say to keep it low because of thatch. I basically bought a greens mower just for the front of my lawn which is Zeon. I'm going to do what you did and let it get good and rooted the remainder of the year and mow with rotary mower. Then try and get the Greensmaster on it next growing season.


----------

